# Newbies Rving



## French Girl (Nov 16, 2002)

Brand new to the Rv world as Husband and myself bought 32ft Montana fifth wheel with triple slides. Loving this so far! Having never been camping but once in our life this is so exciting even tho all the learning process we are going thru, setting up and tearing down hasnt been much fun. Lol! Rode our first storm out last weekend at the Oregon coast. Now that was fun! Would love to hear from some other newbies like us who are going thru the learning process .My husband is disabled so Im the one who has to drive and set the trailor up. Never thought I could do something like that, but you just dont know what lifes gonna throw at ya. Anyway you all have good time travelin and rv ing! Maybe we will meet down the road someday!   :kiss: Ill be the one chauffering The Okie whose wearing a Marine Corps hat!  He will salute as we go by!


----------



## okjazz (Nov 16, 2002)

Newbies Rving

quote:_Originally posted by French Girl_

Brand new to the Rv world as Husband and myself bought 32ft Montana fifth wheel with triple slides. Loving this so far! Having never been camping but once in our life this is so exciting even tho all the learning process we are going thru, setting up and tearing down hasnt been much fun. Lol! Rode our first storm out last weekend at the Oregon coast. Now that was fun! Would love to hear from some other newbies like us who are going thru the learning process .My husband is disabled so Im the one who has to drive and set the trailor up. Never thought I could do something like that, but you just dont know what lifes gonna throw at ya. Anyway you all have good time travelin and rv ing! Maybe we will meet down the road someday!   :kiss: Ill be the one chauffering The Okie whose wearing a Marine Corps hat!  He will salute as we go by!


----------



## okjazz (Nov 16, 2002)

Newbies Rving

We are new at this too, as shown by the above post.  I'm not sure what I did, but it copied the original message in the posting that I wanted to send.  My wife, two young children (the second only 14 months old at the time) began tent camping this year in the Rockies.  I have never enjoyed tent camping, but love to travel, love the mountains, but don't enjoy hotels when you have two little ones.  Well, long story short, we just picked up our first 5th wheel this week and are looking forward to all the adventures this lifestyle will bring.  The folks on this web site have been great at answering many of our questions and I look forward to meeting numerous new people along the way.  Good luck in your travels :laugh:


----------



## hertig (Nov 30, 2002)

Newbies Rving

I'm new at this too, but have not found setup/teardown of a 5th wheel to be a problem.  No fun in the rain, of course, but very little is     The only problem I had was when the threads on my water filter stripped without me realizing it; spent 10 minutes trying to attach the hose to it.

What about setup/teardown is causing you problems?  Perhaps there is a part or a technique you are missing.


----------

